# Need Expert Help For Oranda



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

Please help Ivan I have him in a 29 gallon tank with a black moor. I change my water 30% weekly, and have a good filter in my tank. I had my tank water tested at an Aquatic Wildlife store, after my black moor wasn't eating well, and was told I had PERFECT water.
I only feed them Wardley's flakes and tetra sinking pellets. 
I noticed the other day that Ivan had a white stringy thing hanging out of his lips, and then he spat it out. (He's a calico oranda)
Today, he was a little lethargic, so I was really looking at him, and noticed that his lips look strange. Like there's a hole in his lower lip, and it's a little raw. 
I only have the two fancy golds, and nothing sharp in my tank. 
Could this be a parasite? If so, how could they have gotten it.
I didn't know what to do, so I removed the carbon from the filter, and treated with Ick away, as I understand this can be used for parasites. 
Is it too late for Ivan? He's still swimming, but not as active, and neither is my black moor.
Has anyone heard of this? The moor has no visible symptoms; just not eating.
I've had these cuties for only 2 months, and really try to give them the best environment.:help:


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm no expert, but I do have two fantails and two baby kois. =)

You might want to take a close look at the lip of the fish- it could be an injury if it looks raw like that. I found something similar on my baby koi, and it turned out the white thing was a bit of loose skin on his mouth (found out later he has a tenency to jump every now and then, and he sometimes hurts himself on the hood of the tank).

If it were my fish, I'd try treatment with Melafix and Pimafix to prevent any bacteria and/or fungus from growing. The Pimafix is VERY good at treating even exsiting fungus (I had a tinfoil barb with bad fungus due to scratches, and a full perscribed does of Pimafix cleared it up).

Not sure about the parasite thing though: if it *is* a parasite, it very well could be an anchor worm. Again my tinfoil had one of those as well (which is where the fungus later grew from), as those types of parasites must be taken off with tweezers. Of course, make sure it's an anchor worm before you pull on it- if it's just skin, it'll heal naturally!

Can you get a picture of it?


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*Picture.........*

I would love to get a picture, but unfortunatly it's very hard to see. 
I wouldn't have noticed it myself if he wasn't doing a lot of mouthing, which isn't normal for him.
I got something called coppramine, that my lfs reccommended to kill anchor worm. 
I just hope it works.
Thanks for the advice. I also got some melafix.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

If you can get some garlic extreme made by Kent. It helps with parasites and increases a fish' appetite.


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*Parasites?*

Well, my black moor died, which makes me extremely sad. My oranda however appears to be parasite free, after the cupramine and melafix that my lfs sold me. I don't know what happened to my moor. Water was perfect, and had 6 different foods to choose from. I spent a ton of money trying to find one thing he liked. I guess I'll never know what was wrong with him.
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your black moor. Glad the oranda seems to be doing better though!


----------

